
Show HN: latexresu.me – A LaTeX Resume Generator - saadq
https://latexresu.me
======
saadq
Hey all! latexresu.me is a website for generating LaTeX resumes easily.

Basically, you just choose a template, fill in as much (or as little) info as
you want, and click "Preview Resume" at any point to see your current
generated PDF. You can switch your template on the fly at any point and once
you're happy with your results you can download the PDF or the generated LaTeX
source code. Please let me know what you guys think!

Source Code:
[https://github.com/saadq/latexresu.me](https://github.com/saadq/latexresu.me)

------
theknarf
I love the idea, however:

\- Dark colors on black don't work that well, just makes the UI-text hard to
read. Couldn't you add some more contrast? Or even better, switch to a white
background and just use black text.

\- I'd also love to see some more appealing templates. I recognize the
templates you have from open source Latex CV templates, too bad I don't think
any of them looks very good.

\- Would be nice if I could sign in with LinkedIn and have it import my data.

Great idea, looking forward to seeing it improve.

~~~
saadq
Thanks for the suggestions! I'll try to improve the contrast. As you
mentioned, most of the templates I chose were the popular ones from sites like
ShareLaTeX and Overleaf. I am happy ot add more templates, if someone were to
open a "Template Request" issue on the repo.

And yeah, I was hoping to add import/export to json as well as an "import from
LinkedIn" functionality.

------
ishu3101
Nice work. Should also add sections for summary, languages, & interests.

Any plans to add an option to import/export your resume to jsonresume format
([https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/)).

~~~
saadq
Thanks! I was definitely planning on adding an import/export feature so that
you don't have to keep starting from scratch, so I can try to see if I can
make it compatible with jsonresume too.

------
paultopia
At least on iOS (mobile safari) attempting to download the source of a
generated resume produces a binary blob of some kind, rather than anything
that looks like Tex... (maybe I'll go file this as an issue...)

------
amitmerchant
Looks nice!

------
bbcbasic
Can't get past template page on mobile. Android chrome.

~~~
saadq
Hmm, maybe it isn't completely intuitive. You actually need to click on the
menu at the top right to navigate between sections on mobile.

~~~
bbcbasic
Oh that's a very odd UX. I'd suggest at least a previous next button on each
page. But keep the menu for global navigation.

Nice site.

~~~
saadq
Yep, that's a good idea. And thanks!

